# My new MX Leader



## PbOkole (Feb 10, 2004)

I just got it built up a couple of days ago. It is mostly Dura Ace 7700 with Ultegra 10 speed shifters and Ultegra pedals. Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheels with Maxxis tires. I know it really needs Campagnolo but I bought the frame from my LBS for $400 and took all of the parts off of my Litespeed Ultimate. The frame size is a 56cm and it has a few nicks in the paint here and there but no rust. The frame was built up but never sold. A few guys took it out for a weekend test ride but never bought it. From what people are telling me on this site, I got a heck of a deal.

Pb


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

That was an incredible deal. You're a lucky guy. I looked for an MXL for several years and finally gave up. Bought a Corsa 01 instead, and then later an AX ti frame. Don't feel bad about the Shimano, I've got Ultegra/DA mix on my Corsa and will soon be doing the same to my AX. Campy is much, much over-rated in my book.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

*nice snag*



PbOkole said:


> I just got it built up a couple of days ago. It is mostly Dura Ace 7700 with Ultegra 10 speed shifters and Ultegra pedals. Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheels with Maxxis tires. I know it really needs Campagnolo but I bought the frame from my LBS for $400 and took all of the parts off of my Litespeed Ultimate. The frame size is a 56cm and it has a few nicks in the paint here and there but no rust. The frame was built up but never sold. A few guys took it out for a weekend test ride but never bought it. From what people are telling me on this site, I got a heck of a deal.
> 
> Pb


nice acquisition, smoking deal based on info. and pic. For the record and IMHO, All MX leaders are the bomb, but the retro scheme appeals to me the least, just an opinion. In a perfect world, I would like to see the seat and chain stays chromed and an E. Merckx decal or air brush on the seat tube, but that all is secondary to the MXL performance.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Great score........wait till you ride it!

There is nothing like an MXL.

Len


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*$400 for a Molteni??!?*



PbOkole said:


> I just got it built up a couple of days ago. It is mostly Dura Ace 7700 with Ultegra 10 speed shifters and Ultegra pedals. Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheels with Maxxis tires. I know it really needs Campagnolo but I bought the frame from my LBS for $400 and took all of the parts off of my Litespeed Ultimate. The frame size is a 56cm and it has a few nicks in the paint here and there but no rust. The frame was built up but never sold. A few guys took it out for a weekend test ride but never bought it. From what people are telling me on this site, I got a heck of a deal.
> 
> Pb


Don't take this personally, but I hate you. It's my size, best sleep with one eye open.

Seriously Much congrats. I have an MXL in Motorola that I am building but i covet a Molteni Merckx too. You got a smokin' deal.

'Course when TooManyBikes sees it in Shimano, we may have to up his meds, but still......

b21


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

barry1021 said:


> Don't take this personally, but I hate you. It's my size, best sleep with one eye open.
> 
> Seriously Much congrats. I have an MXL in Motorola that I am building but i covet a Molteni Merckx too. You got a smokin' deal.
> 
> ...



Too Late .......................

I'm typing this from the ER ...................


----------



## PbOkole (Feb 10, 2004)

*Sorry TMB*



toomanybikes said:


> Too Late .......................
> 
> I'm typing this from the ER ...................


All I have around the house is Shimano. Maybe in a couple of years I'll send it away to refresh the paint job and then I'll hand some Campy stuff on it. I just wanted to get in on the road for a little as I could so I used what I had available.

Pb


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

PbOkole said:


> All I have around the house is Shimano. Maybe in a couple of years I'll send it away to refresh the paint job and then I'll hand some Campy stuff on it. I just wanted to get in on the road for a little as I could so I used what I had available.
> 
> Pb



GAAA aaaahhhh .................


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*Geez PbOkole,*



PbOkole said:


> All I have around the house is Shimano. Maybe in a couple of years I'll send it away to refresh the paint job and then I'll hand some Campy stuff on it. I just wanted to get in on the road for a little as I could so I used what I had available.
> 
> Pb


talk about hittin' a guy when he's down!! 

Hey TMB, just arrived in Scottsdale--will be working on my MXL, was hoping to show you the Campy Telekom first so that you wouldn't lose what little respect you have for me, but.... PbOkole, maybe he will invite us up to his garage to "straighten us out".

b21


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

barry1021 said:


> talk about hittin' a guy when he's down!!
> 
> Hey TMB, just arrived in Scottsdale--will be working on my MXL, was hoping to show you the Campy Telekom first so that you wouldn't lose what little respect you have for me, but.... PbOkole, maybe he will invite us up to his garage to "straighten us out".
> 
> b21


Wait 'til I get the Dancelli built up, then you can drop by. Go ride some real heavy bikes in the mountains.

It's 29 C today and I have to ride uphill to get home tonight, on a steel bike.


----------



## KeithNYC (Mar 17, 2004)

I get why you hung the Shimano on and admire you for getting on the road ASAP. But please, for the love of God, wrap those lovely classic drops in white tape! Great score. :thumbsup:


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

*There is nothing wrong with Shimano on a MXL!!!*

Motorola didn't seem to have an issue with Shimano on their MX Leaders. In fact, I believe the team may have had a few significant wins on their MXL/Shimano combos!  

Texbike


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

+1

Shimano is good stuff.


----------



## Nessism (Feb 6, 2004)

The bike is Belgian, not Italian. Shimano is fine


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*No it s not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Nessism said:


> The bike is Belgian, not Italian. Shimano is fine



Eddy was Tulio's muse and product tester #1. Eddy, Molteni and Campy is like Leffe, Frites and Mayo

Only Merckx's allowed in Shimano are 7-11 and Motorolas because it was team livery.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*So I am in compliance then?*



atpjunkie said:


> Eddy was Tulio's muse and product tester #1. Eddy, Molteni and Campy is like Leffe, Frites and Mayo
> 
> Only Merckx's allowed in Shimano are 7-11 and Motorolas because it was team livery.


TooMany avert your eyes please. I was hoping to get it all done before I left AZ, but alas, not ready for its own thread. It's my own version of Motorola, Shimano but with Cinelli stem and bars and the Campy HS that came with it. If the tape looks like two different colors, it's because it is--putting white cotton over Bontrager--not sure I like it but we'll see. All Ultegra and DA. I think the Mavic wheels will look good when I remove the stickers. More pix when I finish, but it could be a while .Didn't mean to steal the thread, PbOkole, but what the hell, I am still jealous that you got such a great deal on the Molteni,  

b21

OK TMB the second one is for you, the Motorola's Telekom cousin will be all Campy all the time.:thumbsup:


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*yes you are in compliance*



barry1021 said:


> TooMany avert your eyes please. I was hoping to get it all done before I left AZ, but alas, not ready for its own thread. It's my own version of Motorola, Shimano but with Cinelli stem and bars and the Campy HS that came with it. If the tape looks like two different colors, it's because it is--putting white cotton over Bontrager--not sure I like it but we'll see. All Ultegra and DA. I think the Mavic wheels will look good when I remove the stickers. More pix when I finish, but it could be a while .Didn't mean to steal the thread, PbOkole, but what the hell, I am still jealous that you got such a great deal on the Molteni,
> 
> b21
> 
> OK TMB the second one is for you, the Motorola's Telekom cousin will be all Campy all the time.:thumbsup:


my Motorola came with D/A and I can't bring myself to switch because of the Team Livery
gonna throw some Mavic Classic SCCs and get her Roubaix dressed


----------



## PbOkole (Feb 10, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> Eddy was Tulio's muse and product tester #1. Eddy, Molteni and Campy is like Leffe, Frites and Mayo
> 
> Only Merckx's allowed in Shimano are 7-11 and Motorolas because it was team livery.


I will gladly comply if somebody will send me a Campagnolo group to hang on it. 
I'm not picky, it can be either Record or Chorus. I would prefer the new UT cranks but will put up with square taper if that is all somebody will send me.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

barry1021 said:


> TooMany avert your eyes please. I was hoping to get it all done before I left AZ, but alas, not ready for its own thread. It's my own version of Motorola, Shimano but with Cinelli stem and bars and the Campy HS that came with it. If the tape looks like two different colors, it's because it is--putting white cotton over Bontrager--not sure I like it but we'll see. All Ultegra and DA. I think the Mavic wheels will look good when I remove the stickers. More pix when I finish, but it could be a while .Didn't mean to steal the thread, PbOkole, but what the hell, I am still jealous that you got such a great deal on the Molteni,
> 
> b21
> 
> OK TMB the second one is for you, the Motorola's Telekom cousin will be all Campy all the time.:thumbsup:



d'you know those bikes don't have pedals on 'em??


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*I'm telling ya*



PbOkole said:


> I will gladly comply if somebody will send me a Campagnolo group to hang on it.
> I'm not picky, it can be either Record or Chorus. I would prefer the new UT cranks but will put up with square taper if that is all somebody will send me.
> :thumbsup:


sneak into TMB's garage, help yourself, he will never know they're gone....

or just send him the frame, he is physically incapable of NOT building up any Merckx frame in his possession, whether its his size or not.

or just send ME the frame, I will build it up and give you my unique 3 year warranty (I keep it for three years to make sure everything works right) :thumbsup: 

b21


----------



## PbOkole (Feb 10, 2004)

barry1021 said:


> sneak into TMB's garage, help yourself, he will never know they're gone....
> 
> or just send him the frame, he is physically incapable of NOT building up any Merckx frame in his possession, whether its his size or not.
> 
> ...


You know, I think I can live with the Shimano stuff. Three years is a long time to be away from this bike just to have a fully warranted Campy build. I think I'll just get one of those wrestling masks to wear while I ride this bike.


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

*You're*



atpjunkie said:


> my Motorola came with D/A and I can't bring myself to switch because of the Team Livery
> gonna throw some Mavic Classic SCCs and get her Roubaix dressed




not gonna like me in the next couple of days ATP...you're not gonna like me...


----------



## PbOkole (Feb 10, 2004)

KeithNYC said:


> I get why you hung the Shimano on and admire you for getting on the road ASAP. But please, for the love of God, wrap those lovely classic drops in white tape! Great score. :thumbsup:


Actually, the only one on the team with white tape was Eddy himself and I'm no Eddy. If I could find some suitable dark blue, like his teammates, I might put that on there.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*Sigh.*



PbOkole said:


> You know, I think I can live with the Shimano stuff. Three years is a long time to be away from this bike just to have a fully warranted Campy build. I think I'll just get one of those wrestling masks to wear while I ride this bike.


We're just trying to help.


----------

